# where to get a cigar in Egypt?



## sarahrqe

does anyone know?

thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Duty free shops plus the cigar/cigarette/tobacco shops (not the booths on the street) that can be found around the city.


----------



## sarahrqe

MaidenScotland said:


> Duty free shops plus the cigar/cigarette/tobacco shops (not the booths on the street) that can be found around the city.


I'm not a smoker - is there one in Zamalek that you know of?


----------



## MaidenScotland

sarahrqe said:


> I'm not a smoker - is there one in Zamalek that you know of?




I am not a smoker so don't seek out these stores but there is one on Mohandissen just up from Pizza hut, just turn left at Pizza hut on Gameat el Dowel.


----------



## sarahrqe

Thanks!!!


----------



## Whiskey96

There are many places, but any "On The Run" Mobil station would be a good start... They have a wide range of tobacco products for the addict, including "roll-your-own" paraphernalia.....


----------



## menas

smoke
near to platinum mall in mohandissin


----------



## Sam

Metro?!


----------



## RPC

.... there is a gas station that has one of those Road Runner bar-shops that sells them !! It is located just after the Hyper one super market store in 6th Of October (take the internal lane) , you will find it on your right side when driving from Cairo.


----------



## Venicecairo

The best and cheapest cigar (and all other tobacco products) can be found at All-in-One. With five outlets across Cairo, All-in-One is the largest series of tobacco shops in Egypt. Fresh Cuban cigars!

- 75 Rd. 9, Maadi.
- 9 Brazil St., Zamalek.
- Rd. 233, Degla, Maadi.
- The District, Wadi Degla, Sheraton, Masr al-Gedida

People there are also very friendly and have the widest collection of smoking accessories and tobacco. From cigarelos, to rolling paper, to filters to pipes, etc ...


----------

